# The FA users browser of choice poll



## LLiz (Oct 6, 2010)

Simple question, what's your browser of choice?

I've been a massive Firefox fan since back in the Firebird and Phoenix days, I try other browsers like Chrome, etc, but I always come back to Firefox, to me its the browser's browser. 

My second favourite is Opera, because they're such a small force but I believe they've had a huge impact on the whole internet browsing scene over the years, even if no one much uses their browser. 

So what do you use and why?

----

_PS. I've only included the main players in this poll, if your browser isn't included (Maxathon, Flock, etc) then select "Boutique browser", feel free to say what it is that you use. 

I've included two IE options, either IE 8 or IE 9, I did this because IE 9 is vastly different from IE 8 in terms of both appeal as well as features, etc, so I am curious to see what the numbers are on that._


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 6, 2010)

Ditto with the Firefox commentary.  I did try Chromium for a while, but there are still some aspects of it that are rather unpolished - like it's insistence on opening up a bar on the bottom for downloads and tracking them with only a manual clear option, or it's less sophisticated means of handling cookies.  It does have some advantages though in that for Linux, things that typically only work with IE (that is, badly designed websites by people who don't understand there is more than IE out there), tend to actually work okay in Chromium.

Slashdot had an article just the other day on this topic, showing that IE had now dipped below 50% of the total: 

http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/100510-microsoft-ie-browser-firefox-chrome.html


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

FireFox. I've been using it since I switched off of AOL and dial-up. To me, it's pretty much like you said, the browser's browser.
I do still have and use IE, though rarely. IE8 if I remember right. I find it nice to have two browsers.

If I had to switch off of them both, I'd probably try Opera. >.>


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 6, 2010)

I actually multi-task and use FF for my personal stuff and Chrome for more open things.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrome entirely. Firefox has become a bloatfest, which makes its advantages for me moot... Sad, since it was originally so lean and fast. I'd been using it since back in the days it was called Firebird (it was called Phoenix before that), but it's just far too slow now. 4.0 should help that, but the beta I'm using seems to have speed issues, too (and strange ones, at that - It used to be very fast).

To be honest, IE9 looks like it'll be pretty good when it launches. The beta is very fast and they've adopted a minimalist interface like Chrome (and Firefox's 4.0 beta). The tab placement is kind of weird, but it frees up even more screen real estate than Chrome's interface. They've also incorporated an Opera-like speed dial (also like Chrome). Actually, it's pretty surprising just how influential Chrome has been on the browser community.


----------



## FancySkunk (Oct 6, 2010)

I use FireFox because it's the yiffiest of all the browsers :V

Seriously though, I like the add-ons too much to bother switching. I tried Chrome, but I didn't love it. It wasn't bad; I just didn't think it was worth switching to. I still use it occasionally when I have a log-on issue, or if FF is derping up to hard for my tastes.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2010)

The lonely Opera user here


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 6, 2010)

Firefox. I did give Chrome a try but it's too empty. I don't see the attraction to not having menus. I like my menus and stuff at the top.

For my phone I use the beta Opera. The new version doesn't have a virtual keyboard when browsing.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Firefox. I did give Chrome a try but it's too empty. I don't see the attraction to not having menus. I like my menus and stuff at the top.


 
You won't like the new Firefox, then. Or any new browser, actually - They've all lost their menus.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

For myself? Used firefox when first got here, but moved on to chrome and all I could say was "". Absolutely nothing, it had literally taken the words right from me. Very fast, but with its multi-processes, sucks up more RAM than others, but a small sacrifice for a very fast, Never-Crashed-Before browser.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 6, 2010)

Firefox for me. Currently running latest stable on my main comp, with beta 7 on my Linux/PPC box. And let me tell you, Beta 7 is insanely fast on that comp, even with all the extensions loaded. I've pretty much stayed away from Chrome/Chromium due to lack of platform support.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrome loaded websites slower on my computer, and offered no protection;at the time I tried it, no addons (important ones like flash block, adblock, download flash videos, converting youtube vids to mp3, and all that jazz I use on a daily basis. So firefox, or android briwser all the way.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 6, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Chrome loaded websites slower on my computer, and offered no protection;at the time I tried it, no addons (important ones like flash block, adblock, download flash videos, converting youtube vids to mp3, and all that jazz I use on a daily basis. So firefox, or android briwser all the way.


 
Actually, adblock is available, as I have it installed into chrome right now.

EDIT: Also, if you want to convert youtube videos to MP3 in chrome, all you do is go to http://www.video2mp3.net/ and get it from there. Not really hard...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Actually, adblock is available, as I have it installed into chrome right now.
> 
> EDIT: Also, if you want to convert youtube videos to MP3 in chrome, all you do is go to http://www.video2mp3.net/ and get it from there. Not really hard...


 
Those were just examples, albeit adblock was a  major one. Chrome being a tiny bit parallel with FF is not not enough. Plus the lack of a tool bar just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2010)

TWO Opera users now? :O
WHERE ARE YOU MY BROTHER


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 6, 2010)

Firefox is my main random browsing browser, but I spend most of my browsing time on opera (hi Aden).

Firefox is far too slow to even be usable to me when on FAF. It seems to completely lock up the whole browser for 5+ seconds while it loads each tab.

I quite like opera's standards compliance and support for cool CSS3 stuff. I would switch over to it as a main browser if I could have adblock, noscript, firebug, etc type ad-ons

So I voted opera since I spend the most time using it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Firefox is my main random browsing browser, but I spend most of my browsing time on opera (hi Aden).



My brotha!



> I quite like opera's standards compliance and support for cool CSS3 stuff. I would switch over to it as a main browser if I could have adblock, noscript, firebug, etc type ad-ons


 
Adblock Plus is crazy and I wish Opera's blocking solution was as good. However, Dragonfly has served me well as a replacement to Firebug. Not as good, but it's there. View > Developer Tools > Opera Dragonfly

edit: should mention that my secondary browser is Safari 5. It's actually pretty fucking solid. Great standards support and script processing speed.


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 6, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> Firefox for me. Currently running latest stable on my main comp, with beta 7 on my Linux/PPC box. And let me tell you, Beta 7 is insanely fast on that comp, even with all the extensions loaded. I've pretty much stayed away from Chrome/Chromium due to lack of platform support.


 
I used to use firefox all the time but I noticed every time an update was released, it got slower and slower.
It used to take a whole minute to actually start up when you wanted to use it.  Was on a pretty new computer at the time too.

Not sure what the new versions are like.  Might give it another go.  Using Chrome just now.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 6, 2010)

Firefox. I did try the IE9 beta. To my surprise It's actually good.

I like Firefox because of all the add-ons I can put on it and since I have a fast PC there really isn't any difference between Chrome or Firefox as far as speed goes.


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 6, 2010)

Used to use AOL and Internet Explorer before I discovered Firefox, which I use all the time now.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> My brotha!


<3 but I'm actually the third voter, not the second.


Aden said:


> Adblock Plus is crazy and I wish Opera's blocking solution was as good. However, Dragonfly has served me well as a replacement to Firebug. Not as good, but it's there. View > Developer Tools > Opera Dragonfly
> 
> edit: should mention that my secondary browser is Safari 5. It's actually pretty fucking solid. Great standards support and script processing speed.



Yeah, I can manage OK with dragonfly but it doesn't do everything I want it to.
I've just remembered one thing that really annoys me in opera. Opening links in a new tab. Middle clicking seems very hit and miss, sometimes it just doesn't work at all, and sometimes if I don't click quite right it'll google search some random piece of text I accidentally highlighted in some tab I've long since closed. There also doesn't seem to be an option to open tabs in the background which is really annoying. The only workaround I've found is to use mouse gestures (down then up) but even that doesn't always work right. Sometimes it does nothing, sometimes it opens them in the foreground, sometimes it opens in the same tab, and I always have to wait a few seconds in between each one or it doesn't work. Maybe I'm just not gesturing quite right.

EDIT: ignore that opening in the background bit, I'm a retard :[ The rest still applies though

I attempted to install safari once for testing purposes, but I got extremely pissed of with it insisting on installing all it's random quick time itunes helper apple updater bonjour service shite EVEN WHEN I CLEARLY UNCHECKED THE FUCKING BOXES DURING INSTALL. Then when I try to uninstall the quick time itunes helper apple updater bonjour service, safari completely disappears from the computer. What a surprise :V

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to use IE, but switched to Firefox a couple years ago when my friend recommended it. At the time, it seemed a lot faster than IE. Now that I've been using it for a while, I have a lot of addons installed and I love the way it works. I tried chrome briefly when it came out, but I decided to stick with Firefox because I didn't notice a significant speed increase with Chrome.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrome. I desire speed, and blocking ads with a HOSTS file works well enough for me so I don't mind the lack of AdBlock (plus I can't get AdBlock to work on Chrome). I can't go back to Firefox anymore because of how slow 3.x feels, unless they've really made strides since then. Earlier a concern of mine was whether I could import and export bookmarks (Safari for Mac OS X 10.3 couldn't export bookmarks that I could find), but it seems all browsers can do that now. Plus it's simple enough (with enough patience) to write a program to generate bookmark files yourself.

I would try IE9 beta (just for the rare times I need IE for a website to work, the less pain I have using IE the better) except I'm still on Windows XP, which it doesn't support.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I attempted to install safari once for testing purposes, but I got extremely pissed of with it insisting on installing all it's random quick time itunes helper apple updater bonjour service shite EVEN WHEN I CLEARLY UNCHECKED THE FUCKING BOXES DURING INSTALL. Then when I try to uninstall the quick time itunes helper apple updater bonjour service, safari completely disappears from the computer. What a surprise :V
> 
> Fuck that shit.


 
Well it came with my mac though so :U


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> mac


 
You've out hipstered me. You're on your own apple boy :V

Reported.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You've out hipstered me. You're on your own apple boy :V
> 
> Reported.


 
I'll just be over here in the corner hugging my Logic Pro and glaring suspiciously at anyone who walks past


----------



## medjai (Oct 6, 2010)

I use Safari. In the past, I was a massive fan of Firefox, but the resource footprint of it became so ridiculous, I could no longer justify it's use. 500 MB RAM? Really?

Needless to say, I converted to Safari. Between that and my iPhone, I quickly became quite the Apple fan. Now I have a MacBook, so the prior conversion made an OS conversion all the easier.


----------



## Ames (Oct 6, 2010)

I use Firefox and Chrome.  But mostly Firefox. :V


----------



## Vo (Oct 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I quite like opera's standards compliance and support for cool CSS3 stuff. I would switch over to it as a main browser if I could have adblock, noscript, firebug, etc type ad-ons
> 
> So I voted opera since I spend the most time using it.


 
Someone's already mentioned Opera's built-in ad-blocking, and Dragonfly. You can get precompiled blacklists for Opera that have an effect similar to that of ABP. Note also that to emulate Noscript, you can disable Javascript globally (Tools: Preferences: Advanced: Content) then whitelist the sites that need Javascript (right-click: Edit Site Preferences, or Tools: Preferences: Content: Manage Site Preferences).


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 6, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Someone's already mentioned Opera's built-in ad-blocking, and Dragonfly. You can get precompiled blacklists for Opera that have an effect similar to that of ABP. Note also that to emulate Noscript, you can disable Javascript globally (Tools: Preferences: Advanced: Content) then whitelist the sites that need Javascript (right-click: Edit Site Preferences, or Tools: Preferences: Content: Manage Site Preferences).


 
Sounds rather more inconvenient, but I'll have a look into it. I rarely used the precompiled ABP blacklists anyway, I think it was because it wouldn't let me add my own entries along side it (if I'm remembering right). I don't suppose the opera blocking allows regular expressions? :[


----------



## LLiz (Oct 7, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> Firefox for me. Currently running latest stable on my main comp, with beta 7 on my Linux/PPC box. And let me tell you, Beta 7 is insanely fast on that comp, even with all the extensions loaded. I've pretty much stayed away from Chrome/Chromium due to lack of platform support.



Yeah, I run the nightly trunk builds, I get excited, because every day I download the next build and sometimes you see minor changes on a daily basis (and sometimes you go months without much change). 

I do think FF4 will be the best browser of the new generation, because its very flexible, its extremely quick and good on resources. 
The main place that I feel Firefox lacks is tab management, moving tabs between windows and even re-ordering tabs feels clunky compared to pretty much every other browser out there. A nice tab moving animation wouldn't go astray. 



Lyoto said:


> I used to use firefox all the time but I noticed every time an update was released, it got slower and slower.
> It used to take a whole minute to actually start up when you wanted to use it.  Was on a pretty new computer at the time too.
> 
> Not sure what the new versions are like.  Might give it another go.  Using Chrome just now.


 
Lots of people say that FF is a memory hog, and yeah I agree that once upon a time it got pretty bad, but from my own personal testing with the latest FF4 builds, comparing to the latest builds of other browsers, I find that FF uses far less memory than the other browsers. 

Fine if you use heaps of crappy extensions the memory usage will go up, but the "memory hog" mantra that Firefox has is pretty unjustified these days IMO.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 7, 2010)

While experimenting with Chrome just now, to try and convince most of you that its better, I think I found what might win over some of you. By using the "Inspect Element" tool when right clicking, you can actually completely remove overlays with adds on them, that require you to compete a survey (Or something similar) and adds that adblock might have missed.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 7, 2010)

Firefox usually ran slow for me and I switched to Chrome. I love it's simplicity and the addons I have are pretty nice.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Firefox: its pretty fast on my computer and I can put in all the plugins i need.
Chrome: I mainly just use that for facebook and other sites that have so much stuff on them. I love chrome's nice clean look but hate their bookmarking system
Opera: used that for awhile. One of the slowest on my computer.
IE: ....do i even need to say anything?


----------



## AlpineLupine (Oct 11, 2010)

I switched to Safari 5 because after the update it became marginally faster than Firefox. Also it's more integrated into Mac OS than Chrome. I do agree with LLiz though in that Firefox 4 will probably leapfrog the rest again.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 11, 2010)

Firefox as well, since it has the IE plugin available if ever I need to look at a site optimized for IE (or working only in IE, which strikes me as... what's beyond "dumber than dirt?")


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm using Chrome.  Chrome is fast and simple and has a built-in Rosetta Stone so I can see everything in English.


----------



## rinafeine (Oct 17, 2010)

I use Chrome for several reasons. First off, it's significantly faster than FireFox. I will occasionally have a web browser open at the same time that a game like WoW or Oblivion is running in windowed mode, so speed is a must-have for me. Another thing is that I like Chrome's focus on simplicity. The toolbars did absolutely nothing for me in FF. Literally the only features I used on FF were AdBlock (which I now use for Chrome), StumbleUpon (which can be substituted with the website's own frames), and FireFTP (which I do miss dearly). 

Chrome also has a neat function that lets you inspect elements of a website and change them around, and these changes will show up on in a separate frame. It's good for web developers, programmers, or anybody interested in running their own site.

Another thing I like is that Chrome has neat features that genuinely speed up my browsing. For instance, if I copy text and then right click to paste in the address bar, one of the options on the list is "paste and go." I mean it's a difference of a half a second or so, but I really do appreciate those little details.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 17, 2010)

rinafeine said:


> Another thing I like is that Chrome has neat features that genuinely speed up my browsing. For instance, if I copy text and then right click to paste in the address bar, one of the options on the list is "paste and go." I mean it's a difference of a half a second or so, but I really do appreciate those little details.



Even better, if you highlight a selection, then click+drag it to the URL bar or the tab bar, it will do the paste and go function automatically (and in the tab bar, it'll create a new tab for it). I don't believe this works under Linux due to the window manager taking over the operation, but it works great in Windows.

Also, I recommend grabbing AdThwart instead of AdBlock. It's much lighter, seems to be more thorough in removal, and furthermore uses AdBlock filter lists.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 17, 2010)

Whoa, who chose IE? :O

For me, it's Chrome. It's quick, it's simple, and it's not overloaded with features that I don't need nor use. Plus, it's actually pretty stable, considering that I open up anywhere between 15-80 tabs on my computer on any given day. FireFox? Meh... People may love it but it's not me. I'm a minimalist with my browser. :3


----------



## Aaros (Oct 17, 2010)

I use IE9 in my Windows 7 machine. It pretty much outperforms every other browser I've ever used as far as speed and raw power goes, but I have Chrome handy in case it runs into a site that it isn't compatible with.
Chrome is fast, which is pretty much all it's got going for it outside of compatibility, but IE9 is faster. 
Firefox is overrated and overhyped imho. It used to be good. I had it for a while and a lot of my friends were Firefox enthusiasts. We've all dropped it; it's gotten bloated and slow and turned into crap.
Here's an interesting article that talks about how fast IE is: http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/08/ie9-safari-5/
Yeah, I realise you can come up with performance results to say whatever you want pretty much, but it sure matches my experience.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 17, 2010)

I use chrome, used to use firefox but on this computer it's damn near unusable... :/

Also, my Wii uses Opera.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 17, 2010)

I use both Chrome and Firefox, but FF is my primary browser. Chrome is there to check if I have internet problems, and to log in to sites on which I have two accounts. :V


----------



## LLiz (Oct 17, 2010)

Aaromus said:


> I use IE9 in my Windows 7 machine. It pretty much outperforms every other browser I've ever used as far as speed and raw power goes, but I have Chrome handy in case it runs into a site that it isn't compatible with.
> Chrome is fast, which is pretty much all it's got going for it outside of compatibility, but IE9 is faster.
> Firefox is overrated and overhyped imho. It used to be good. I had it for a while and a lot of my friends were Firefox enthusiasts. We've all dropped it; it's gotten bloated and slow and turned into crap.
> Here's an interesting article that talks about how fast IE is: http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/08/ie9-safari-5/
> Yeah, I realise you can come up with performance results to say whatever you want pretty much, but it sure matches my experience.


 
Ahh interesting to see someone using IE9 beta, as a long time IE hater I must say that MS really put a huge effort into improving IE. 

FYI, I actually frequently compare all browsers using the MS test drive site (as well as others) and the only browser that I have that can compete with IE9 is Firefox 4, because they're the only 2 browsers that implement hardware rendering in any meaningful way. 

Concerning Javascript performance, we're getting to levels now where the speed of the javascript engines makes such a small difference that any improvement won't be noticed... although this can easily change. 

One thing I do like on IE9 is their ability to pin sites to the taskbar, it's not really a feature that I'd personally use a lot, but I know at work we will find that feature pretty useful for our service based sites that we run. 

The browser wars are really interesting at the moment hey.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 17, 2010)

I toggle between Opera and Chrome, but I prefer Opera.


----------



## Jude (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to use Opera, but then I started using Firefox.

Don't really know why, I just enjoyed Firefox more for some reason. Probably the interface. Both are exceptionally better than IE, though.


----------



## Nex (Oct 17, 2010)

I bounce back and fourth between Firefox and Chrome. I actually enjoy how retarded simple chrome is, but Firefox is just too familiar to just toss to the side. 

Attached to a web-browser? What's wrong with me? :/


----------



## GingerM (Oct 17, 2010)

Its interesting to see that a fair number of comments are about the faults of Firefox (and it does have them), but over half of us use it. Makes one wonder, it does. On a side note, something that would probably improve any browser's performance is a proxy. I finally got around to installing and setting up Squid on my system and page load time for my favourite pages has improved drastically. It was pretty straight forward to set up, too.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 17, 2010)

LLiz said:


> FYI, I actually frequently compare all browsers using the MS test drive site (as well as others) and the only browser that I have that can compete with IE9 is Firefox 4, because they're the only 2 browsers that implement hardware rendering in any meaningful way.


Try the Chrome Dev Channel - Chrome 8 has hardware accelerated rendering (about:labs -> Enable GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D), and it does at least some of the IE Test Drive tests as well as IE9.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Chrome entirely. Firefox has become a bloatfest, which makes its advantages for me moot... Sad, since it was originally so lean and fast. I'd been using it since back in the days it was called Firebird (it was called Phoenix before that), but it's just far too slow now. 4.0 should help that, but the beta I'm using seems to have speed issues, too (and strange ones, at that - It used to be very fast).


 
This. Entirely. Except I never intend to even touch it with a 29 1/2 foot pole (or about 9m for you metric folk). 
Chrome is also ideal for me because I have so many computers and it has fantastic cross-platform bookmark sync.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 17, 2010)

Srware Iron because I love chrome, but i hate the idea of google tracking all my info


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 18, 2010)

Chrome.  I like its simplicity.


----------



## Willow (Oct 18, 2010)

Firefox and only Firefox.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 18, 2010)

You know, sometimes I think that people only select FireFox because of its name.


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 18, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> You know, sometimes I think that people only select FireFox because of its name.


 very,very likely


Also, no option for chromium? pshaww


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2010)

00vapour said:


> Also, no option for chromium? pshaww


 
Well, there's no option for Lynx, either.  Might as well lump Chromium, SRWare Iron and any derivatives in with Chrome.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Firefox ironically seems to be a fur's browser of choice. It's mine as well. :}

How is that irony you ask? Go figure.


----------



## Vo (Oct 28, 2010)

SuddenlySanity said:


> Firefox *predictably* seems to be a fur's browser of choice. It's mine as well. :}
> 
> How is that irony you ask? Go figure.


 
fixed


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm still using IE 7..... closest on the list was IE 8.


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't remember the last time I used for something on my computer outside of Firefox. If I didn't have Firefox, I'd go for Safari.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 29, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I'm still using IE 7..... closest on the list was IE 8.


 
Why are you still using IE7? Not only is it probably displaying webpages in a broken state, but it's got major security holes by now.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 29, 2010)

MelodyDragon said:


> I'm still using IE 7..... closest on the list was IE 8.


 
You're really handicapping yourself


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 29, 2010)

I know, I know. I just can't seem to get Firefox or anyother browser to work one this computer.
I hate this old Comqac that my so called ' Biological father ' gave me.
He said it was new but I don't think it is since it's a pesario 7500 series, the only new stuff on it is what I put there.

FYI: I'm adopted so I don't see my ' Biological family ' much.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 29, 2010)

What a pisser. I can't believe nobody thought of adding IE 6.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2010)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> What a pisser. I can't believe nobody thought of adding IE 6.


 
Just IE6? I'm surprised you didn't state it to be Mosaic.


----------



## Kuraggo (Oct 29, 2010)

Opera, although I use Firefox as well, but I like Opera much more, especially the interface. 

And I still can't see what's so great about Firefox, it crashes and has bugs just like any other browser. It's overrated. But perhaps that's the reason, people like overrated.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 29, 2010)

ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> What a pisser. I can't believe nobody thought of adding IE 6.


 


Adelio Altomar said:


> Just IE6? I'm surprised you didn't state it to be Mosaic.


 
Even on my Windows NT4 and Windows 98 systems, I daren't use IE6.

Also, I think I have Mosaic somewhere, but it isn't compatible with HTTP 1.1.  It uses HTTP 1.0, which didn't support the concept of virtual domain hosting, which most Web site hosts use these days.  Without HTTP 1.1 support, it can't browse the modern Web.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 29, 2010)

Google Chrome. Used to be an avid user of Firefox but Chrome just runs so much better on my computer.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've tried the Firefox 4 beta.  It's a worthless imitation of Chrome.  What's makes it worse is that it ended up being bloatware.  It crashed on me quite a few times.

There are two types of browsers on the Internet:
1. Google Chrome
2. Everyone else that's pretending to be

EDIT: Also noticed that many furries are starting to use Chrome as well.  Right on!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 29, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I've tried the Firefox 4 beta.  It's a worthless imitation of Chrome.  What's makes it worse is that it ended up being bloatware.  It crashed on me quite a few times.
> 
> There are two types of browsers on the Internet:
> 1. Google Chrome
> ...


 
So is the world of beta testing. Of course, just because it's in beta doesn't mean it's necessarily going to get better come release time.
Firefox ftl, forever. 
Chrome ftw, forever.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 29, 2010)

Haven't tried IE9 beta yet or firefox4.

Haven't used chrome enough to decide yet.

Using Firefox 3 right now.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 29, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I've tried the Firefox 4 beta.  It's a worthless imitation of Chrome.  What's makes it worse is that it ended up being bloatware.  It crashed on me quite a few times.
> 
> There are two types of browsers on the Internet:
> 1. Google Chrome
> ...


 
Chrome tends to be lighter and simpler, therefore it's quicker and easier on the CPU and it ain't all bloatware whereas FireFox is loaded with whatever the fuck at this point. Now Chrome is starting to really get a larger demographic since people are becoming disappointed with FireFox's preformance.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 30, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Chrome tends to be lighter and simpler, therefore it's quicker and easier on the CPU and it ain't all bloatware whereas FireFox is loaded with whatever the fuck at this point. Now Chrome is starting to really get a larger demographic since people are becoming disappointed with FireFox's preformance.


 
They've delayed Firefox till early 2011 now, which I think will cost Mozilla in terms of market share, because Firefox 3.0 is very visibly aged (both visually and in speed) compared to most other browsers so its no surprise that many people are jumping ship. 

That said, I would rather that they release a proper FF4 instead of rushing it, so I support the delay on those grounds. 



anthroguy101 said:


> I've tried the Firefox 4 beta.  It's a worthless imitation of Chrome.  What's makes it worse is that it ended up being bloatware.  It crashed on me quite a few times.
> 
> There are two types of browsers on the Internet:
> 1. Google Chrome
> ...


 
I like Chrome but there is something about it that doesn't feel right, I don't exactly know what it is... can't quite put my finger on it. To me Firefox has this more 'complete' feel to it, I don't hate Chrome or anything, its a decent browser, sometimes I'll use it instead of Firefox. 

Regarding the crashing of Firefox beta... yeah it will crash, its beta, you have to expect that and you can't judge the final product on the beta version. I keep a close eye on the planned features and dev progress for Firefox 4, and when it is finally released it will be a major player. 

The whole Firefox bloatware concept is crap too, I think Mozilla has done a great job in cutting the fat from Firefox. I often compare memory use between browsers and the latest nightly builds of Firefox 4 usually use less memory than Chrome or most other modern browsers. Even Firefox 3 makes pretty efficient use of memory. 

Check this link: http://www.arewefastyet.com/
It shows that Mozilla have made huge strides this year getting Firefox's Javascript speed up to par with the other major browsers (this graph is for the nightly trunk builds, not the current public 3.0 releases). 

Yeah, yeah, I admit that I am a bit of a Firefox fanboy, but I did NOT trash other browsers so don't accuse me of doing that!


----------



## arisfelis (Nov 3, 2010)

Opera is amazing. I love the whole interface and how I can easily check my email. Widgets, Opera Unite, and Opera Turbo.
I love being able to easily access my files anywhere. @_@ 
XD


----------

